# Buds have gone fluffy and airy after harvest :S !?! why?



## temp321 (Jun 5, 2012)

Checked on my Lemon skunk ive had hanging for 2 days today and the buds seem to be very airy and fluffy not compact at all like they was when I chopped. I harvested when the trichs were about 80% milky and 20% amber all hairs were receeding back into the bud so i doubt i cut too early ... is this normal ??


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jun 5, 2012)

Just give it a few more days it's normal for the buds to soften up because moisture is evaporating from the flowers once dry they should tighten up.


----------



## temp321 (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for the reply, give me peace of mind now +rep


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

Are you still drying or into curing at this point?


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

Some buds are just not as dense as they seem once they dry sometimes...


----------



## temp321 (Jun 5, 2012)

@chrishydro - I am still in the drying process, 3 days in to be exact. and @missnu yeess I suppose it could be to do with the strain


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 5, 2012)

Buds always get soft after you chop just let them dry and they will harden up again...do you have pics?


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

Well all buds shrink like you wouldn't believe...I took one down last grow that dwarfed my fore arm in length and width, but after drying......ehhhhh....not so much...lol...I mean like 70 or 80 some percent of the plant matter you take down is water...so all that kinda keeps the plant inflated...when that is gone it just shrinks...


----------



## temp321 (Jun 5, 2012)

@ganjaman87 no sorry i dont currently have any pics but i will take some tomorrow and get them up on this thread. @missnu Aww im not looking forward to seeing my dry weight then  haha


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

Three days might be time to jar them up and let what is left from the stems to get into the buds, can you break a stem? If so might be too dry already if they still bend and it has been three days get them in a jar, 12 hours in jar and then open the jar for a couple hours than 12 back in the jar. I open at 7am close at 9pm than open at 9am etc etc etc. Must cure to get the bud tough and sticky and also the smell will come back,


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

I only left mine to dry for 24 hours than in the jars, you can always cure longer but you cant get the canaboids back if you dry too long. I just try to be safe and not sorry, took so long to get to that point.. youtube harvest and cure there are great detailed videos from all over and they say the same thing.


----------



## temp321 (Jun 5, 2012)

@chrishydro Ok thanks for the advice mate I will get them jarred up tomorrow. hopefully get thank stinkyy compact end product.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 5, 2012)

Make sure they're dry enough before jarring them I learned the hard way and molded my whole crop about two years ago......and I dont see how buds can be dry in 24 hours....unless your growing fluff


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

If when you take a plant down you do not trim it, and you just cut off the roots and hang it up to totally dry it will be starting to cure already because the leaves fold in around the buds protecting them from light and air...but the outer leaves dry and pull moisture from the buds over and over..that is why it cures it...the end product still needs some jar time...but just to sit..no need to open and close and open and all that...it was done while the plant was hanging there..


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah...either way they have to dry for longer than 24 hours.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> Make sure they're dry enough before jarring them I learned the hard way and molded my whole crop about two years ago......and I dont see how buds can be dry in 24 hours....unless your growing fluff


Mine are not totaly dry, just dry on the surface, as to mold all the info I got was to make sure to air them out every 12 hours for at least two hours before putting them back in the jars, "burping" is what they call that. We did that with last harvest and did not experiance mold except for one jar I stashed and forgot about lol Now that was some mold about three weeks later.


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

Im ok with curing for extended period of time to get the most out of the canaboids and tricombs.


----------



## missnu (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm...you can also put whatever you want to dry cut small into a cardboard box..then just put it on a shelf and wait..in like 3 weeks it is dried and cured..still benefits from a week or so in a jar to get the best taste possible...


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought we were supposed to use glass because it does not absorb the canaboids or thc while drying????? Let me know that is what I thought.


----------

